# My dad's John Deere STX38 won't go into gear. Edit: Wrong, it is going in gear but not moving.



## ANewSawyer (Apr 15, 2017)

My dad has a John Deere STX38 that he bought used about 15-20ish years ago. It has been stored outside for the last two to three years because my mom said the mower made their garage smell like grass. Engine starts and runs but when you depress clutch and shift nothing happens. No movement or change of engine tone. Thoughts?


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Apr 15, 2017)

Belt


----------



## ANewSawyer (Apr 15, 2017)

I forgot to mention that it is on the engine pulley and seems to be on the rear pulley as well. Hard to see. Could the belt be pinched somewhere? Also, does this have a clutch on the engine shaft? I need to find the IPL.


----------



## ANewSawyer (Apr 15, 2017)

I found a diagram on tractorbynet. I bet the idler pulley spring is broken.


----------



## ANewSawyer (Apr 15, 2017)

Well, the spring is there. I have no idea what the problem is. It is a yellow deck transaxle. Probably something simple like a broken linkage. So it just isn't coming out of neutral. Could be moisture has seized the transaxle internally and it isn't shifting internally.
I won't do more as he would rather send it off to a mechanic.


----------



## ANewSawyer (Apr 15, 2017)

OK, it is changing gears because it won't roll when in gear. It just isn't driving. Who else works on mowers on here?

@backhoelover


----------



## Mowingman (Apr 15, 2017)

That tractor is a minumim of 20 years old, as the last year for that model was 1997 I think. I would not spend much on it. The repair cost will likely be more than it is worth, if it needs anything more than a belt or pulley. Parts for those are becoming hard to get last time I checked.


----------



## ANewSawyer (Apr 15, 2017)

I am actually thinking it will be a clutch idler pulley. I am thinking that even though I am pushing the the clutch pedal, it isn't pushing the belt to the transmission position.

Ultimately, my dad will decide what to do, no matter what I think or say. I am just been trying to diagnose it for the fun. And it has been fun, I sure have learned a lot!


----------



## backhoelover (Apr 16, 2017)

if it has the clutch set up need to make sure the clutch hasnt spun. this happen on my gravley 16g. (baddest gas garden tractor i have seen)? pop rivet a new clutch on and she pulley even better. pulls so good it could pull a beer out of @beerbelly hand


----------



## backhoelover (Apr 16, 2017)

also john deere parts catalog is free online


----------



## backhoelover (Apr 16, 2017)

here is the link 
http://jdpc.deere.com/jdpc/servlet/com.deere.u90490.partscatalog.view.servlets.HomePageServlet_Alt


----------



## beerbelly (Apr 17, 2017)

backhoelover said:


> if it has the clutch set up need to make sure the clutch hasnt spun. this happen on my gravley 16g. (baddest gas garden tractor i have seen)? pop rivet a new clutch on and she pulley even better. pulls so good it could pull a beer out of @beerbelly hand


An empty one maybe, a full one...good luck. It ain't happening!


----------



## ANewSawyer (Apr 17, 2017)

backhoelover said:


> if it has the clutch set up need to make sure the clutch hasnt spun. this happen on my gravley 16g. (baddest gas garden tractor i have seen)? pop rivet a new clutch on and she pulley even better. pulls so good it could pull a beer out of @beerbelly hand



On this tractor the clutch bolts into the crankshaft. But it could still have come loose or something.


----------

